# Pigeon can't walk, stand or walk



## Valiantwarrior93 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello, back in late January I found a pigeon that was behaving odd and I was able to catch him, 2 days later he completely lost the ability to stand. I took him to the vet and he diagnosed this pigeon with a neurological disease, most likely paramyxovirus. Vet did not have any personal recommendation and I requested baytil and an anti-inflammatory for 7 days, He had all he classic symptoms (tossed seed, paralysis, green/droopy droppings, etc). Fortunately, this brave, strong pigeon has lived and its been past 6 weeks since I found him so I am assuming this Pidgey has survived thru the course of paramyxovirus. .

However, he cannot stand, walk or fly on his own to this date and I don't know what to do. My pigeon eats and drinks by his own, I add a multivitamin, Calcium/D3 as well as a few drops of apple cider vinegar to his water. I feed him raw, unsalted crushed almonds, nuts, corn and bird seed. I don't think it's a nutritional symptom. Anyone else had this experience? What could it be? He is a very strong, resilient pigeon that has fought against all odds and he is still fighting on! it is disheartening to see him struggle to move and he seems uncomfortable, shaky when he tries to move his legs. Lately, he is always on his side despite my making of a U shaped support. How I wished for him to fully recover and be the Healthy pigeon he deserves to be.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If this was indeed PMV, it takes 6 or more weeks to go through the virus. He may still do much better in time, as it hasn't been all that long. Go a little easy on the nuts as they are very high in fat. He doesn't need too many. Give him time.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopefully in a few more weeks he will continue to improve. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just give him time. My pigeon that had PMV was able to walk, but it took months for her to start flying again. Just try your best and make him as comfortable as possible for now.


----------

